
FDA announces plan to regulate trans-fats - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/11/fda-announces-plan-to-regulate-trans-fats/
======
mrkent
Great, more regulation. Next abstract intangible war for the up-coming decade:
War on Obesity. We're sure to win!

